# ελληνογνωσία ελληνομάθεια



## lil (Mar 28, 2012)

Πώς μεταφράζεται ο ένας και πώς ο άλλος όρος;


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Knowledge of Greek είναι και τα δύο.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 28, 2012)

Υποψιάζομαι, όμως, ότι ίσως σε κάποιο κείμενο να επιχειρείται η χρήση των λέξεων με ορισμένη σημασιολογική διαφοροποίηση (όπου η ελληνομάθεια θα δηλώνει τη γνώση της γλώσσας, ενώ η ελληνογνωσία πιθανώς να παραπέμπει και στη γνώση στοιχείων της ελληνικής Ιστορίας και του ελληνικού πολιτισμού).


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Πολύ πιθανό. Το οποίο θα ήταν κάτι σαν _knowledge of Greece and its culture / knowledge of Greek culture_. Thanks.


----------



## DimKar (Mar 30, 2012)

Καλησπερίζω.
Βρήκα τυχαία τη σελίδα σας ψάχνοντας απαντήσεις σε κάποια ερωτήματα που είχα για εργασιακά θέματα νεοεισερχόμενων στο χώρο της μετάφρασης και είδα τη λέξη "ελληνομάθεια".
Ο Rogerios έχει δίκιο, υπάρχει κάποια διαφοροποίηση. Σωστοί και οι δύο ορισμοί σου, να προσθέσω και έναν γραφειοκρατικότερο ο οποίος χρησιμοποιείται τα τελευταία χρόνια και από το θλιβερό μας κράτος για την πιστοποίηση γλωσσικής επάρκειας.

Πιστοποιητικό Ελληνομάθειας: Certificate of Attainment in Greek. 
Εδώ μόνο για γλωσσικές γνώσεις.

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/certification/index.html 

Ξύλινη, κρατική γλώσσα, αλλά είναι πλέον σε ισχύ ως όρος.
:)


----------



## Philip (Mar 30, 2012)

_knowledge of Greek language and culture_, perhaps


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2012)

DimKar said:


> Καλησπερίζω. [...] Πιστοποιητικό Ελληνομάθειας: Certificate of Attainment in Greek.
> Εδώ μόνο για γλωσσικές γνώσεις. http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLa...ion/index.html
> Ξύλινη, κρατική γλώσσα, αλλά είναι πλέον σε ισχύ ως όρος.



Καλωσόρισες, DimKar. :)

Το Certificate of _Atonement_ for Greeks όλα δείχνουν ότι δυστυχώς θ' αργήσει πολύ.


----------



## cougr (Mar 31, 2012)

Σχετικά με την _ελληνογνωσία_ ίσως θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί και ως "knowledge of (all) things Greek".


----------

